# Homesteading in Mexico



## Dana (Oct 10, 2008)

How into homesteading do you think the people of Mexico are?


----------



## Binary Encryption (Oct 10, 2008)

Not all all, Mexico must be a horrible evil wicked place, it has to be,,,,,,,,,,they can't get anyone to freaking stay there!


----------



## justsayno (Oct 13, 2008)

I am sure they are more attuned towards homesteading because they may not have the same consumerist ease of life appliances / machines as we do.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually, get a few miles past the border, and stay out of Mexico City, and Mexico is a wonderful country!

I had a great time working down there on more than one occasion.
Everyone was friendly, hard working, good natured and polite.

It is a very POOR country, but the people make up for what they don't have in infrastructure.


----------



## grundelia (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there anything to look out for like bad water or making sure you don't go certain routes?


----------



## achpmt (Dec 1, 2008)

*you are right Jeep*

I live in Texas and know many people with second homes in Mexico. There a lot of American and Canadian retirees in several locations where they are the greatest majority in town.

Dr. H


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've got a Mexican neighbor who homesteads,his @##$$#@!! goats keep waking me up.


----------



## dyermaker (Jan 28, 2009)

I would think that a good amount of people homestead in Mexico considering it is such a poor country. I think alot of people grow their own fruits and vegetables and have animals.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

It's probably a lot of homesteading. They probably just call it being poor. I'm sure most of them would rather not be homesteading.


----------



## Samoan (Nov 26, 2008)

Indeed, Canadian! You're a funny funny man!

What are the homesteading statistics in Canada? Is it pretty common or uncommon there? I've seen quite a few Canadians on the board so I'm guessing it may be something people up there are into......


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Hard to say. I know it is very popular on the west coast. East coast not so much. It's very lightly populated. In the far north pretty much everyone has some connection to living off the land. The middle of the country I'm not so sure of. Mostly farmers I think.


----------

